# Petition for immune drugs to be converted on drug payments scheme for recurrent miscarriage



## Vnt (Jun 15, 2016)

Sign the Petition 

I have posted this here as this is a place where I have found lots of information and support over the past number of years throughout the stillbirth of my first child, followed by two healthy pregnancies and 16 consecutive miscarriages. I hope this is allowed here and please delete if it is not. Please sign if this is an areas of women’s health you would like to see change in - thanks


----------

